# Waterproofing Level Needed?



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey people I live on the east coast and I was wondering about how much waterproofing I needed on my clothing for the next time I buy them. Is 10k good? My jacket is 15k right now and no water ever gets in, i'm not so sure about my pants though, they're pretty ghetto hahaha. My gloves also get soggy. they're $30 grenades.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Personally I see no reason to buy anything that has less then 20k water proofing and breathability. 15k is probably "enough" thou if its cost prohibitive.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

For east coast riding 10k-10k is usually more than enough. Unless you head out in rain/super wet snow or spend a lot of time sitting or kneeling on the hill in spring conditions.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sassicaia said:


> Personally I see no reason to buy anything that has less then 20k water proofing and breathability. 15k is probably "enough" thou if its cost prohibitive.


Depends on the area. I have a couple of 5k rated garments and they do just fine for CO's typical dry powder. In less favorable conditions, I don't fuck around. I just go ahead and bust out the Gore-Tex or Conduit. All of my snowboard specific gear is 15k or less. For the price of 20k gear, you can get better shit that uses Gore-Tex/Conduit/eVent.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

5K is minimum. Optimal is 15k and up.

If you are in a situation where you sit down a lot like to strap in, then 5k pants are not ideal. Especially in slush.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

If you are riding resort, which likely is the case given the scant back country options out East, 5-8K waterproofing is enough. 20K is unnecessary; there simply isn't that much snow out here and even when there is, a 10K shell is enough. 20K garments if you ride PNW.

Granted, if you fall constantly, you will get wet, but 5K or 20K isn't going to make a difference.


----------

